# Need guidance



## Redbaron (Sep 12, 2012)

From what I have been reading in this forum it looks like I made it to the right place. Like previous posters, I am looking for information and guidance towards becoming a Freemason. I hope you can help me answer the following questions:

1. How determinant is the fact that I do not know any Masons if I want to join?

2. My job requires extensive traveling (about 4-5 days a week). Would this be a problem?

3. If not, which way should I proceed? Where should I go if I live in Houston?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JustinScott (Sep 12, 2012)

I have been asking lots of question and I will share with you what I have gathered. Just keep in mind I am not a Freemason... yet. Anyways I know Texas is like Florida in terms of requirements to join a local lodge.  You do not need to know any masons at all.  You can just go to a local lodge and tell them u are interested and want to get to know the lodge and the people in it.  They will answer any questions you are wondering. After u have visited the loge a couple times and feel comfortable you can ask to petition for membership. This just means u need to get 5 masons to sign that approve of you.  Then you will be investigated then the warden's will vote on u joining if I pass then they will let u perform the starting rituals to earn your 1st degree. I don't believe traveling is a problem considering there are lodges all around the world. And to find  a lodge near you visit the grand lodge of Texas web site ans use there lodge locator.   Hope I could help 


- Justin


----------



## Hndrx (Sep 12, 2012)

Question 1 - I've never seen it be a problem at our lodge.  Go to the dinners before eat lodge meeting for a while and get to know some folks.  BTW, you most likely do know some Masons but aren't aware of it.

Question 2 - It will be a little inconvenient during your degree work but not a major issue if you have weekends available for study.

Question 3 - Use Lodge Locator | The Grand Lodge of Texas A.F. & A.M. to find lodges near you and visit several of them on a stated meeting night.  You will need to stop by before the stated time for dinner.  (You won't be able to attend the actual meeting but can attend the dinner.)


----------



## TheTrout (Sep 13, 2012)

Houston lodge 1189 will be meeting next Tuesday night (18th). You are welcome to come join us for dinner at 6 o'clock. We will be able to answer any questions you have. 

We meet at 4911 Montrose Blvd. 

-Bob


----------



## robert leachman (Sep 13, 2012)

There are also several "daylight" lodges that meet in the mornings...this might be a better options depending on your schedule.


----------



## jvarnell (Sep 13, 2012)

Redbaron said:


> From what I have been reading in this forum it looks like I made it to the right place. Like previous posters, I am looking for information and guidance towards becoming a Freemason. I hope you can help me answer the following questions:
> 
> 1. How determinant is the fact that I do not know any Masons if I want to join?
> 
> ...



1.  I went into the lodge room when I ask to be made a mason.  I saw 2 pictures of past masters that I knew.  I called them and I was on my way.  You may also see some one when you just go in to the waiting area.


2.  I travel alot also and it has taken me longer to turn in my work but my mintor has worked around my travel.


3. the others have answered this question.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 13, 2012)

Here are my answers to your questions. First, find a Lodge close to you and start visiting. Like was said earlier you probably do know a Mason or two and just just never knew it. My Lodge had breakfasts on Saturdays and I used that time to get to know the Brothers there. I live in a small town so my choices on Lodges to petition was limited, to 1. Attend the functions and they will get to know and you them. See if they are a good fit for you. Sometimes it may not seem likely but you will find Lodges that focus on different things. Like one may be more into community related activities than another, while another may be more focused on ritual work. Secondly, in my Lodge we had a Brother that traveled a lot like you. We worked around his schedule because the focus of the degrees is you, the candidate. They are there to teach you some lessons in Masonry and as such you are the controlling factor. We did most of his degrees on Saturdays since that was the time he had most readily available. For the third question use the link for the Lodge Locator provided and find one close to you. You will be more likely to spend the time and energy of going if it is close. The farther away it is the easier it is to make excuses for not going. Best of luck in your search and we will do what we can to help you. If you find any more questions you want the answers to feel free to ask.


----------



## chrmc (Sep 13, 2012)

Can only agree with what the other brothers said. Only thing to add would be the suggestion to visit a couple of lodges before you make your decision. Each lodge has a certain feel to it, and you want to find the one that is the best match for you and visa versa.


----------



## Redbaron (Sep 13, 2012)

TheTrout said:


> Houston lodge 1189 will be meeting next Tuesday night (18th). You are welcome to come join us for dinner at 6 o'clock. We will be able to answer any questions you have.
> 
> We meet at 4911 Montrose Blvd.
> 
> -Bob



I'll be there. Are there any rules/policies regarding first time visitors?

Thank you all for your answers.

-Juan


----------



## eddy (Sep 13, 2012)

This was help full ...


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Sep 13, 2012)

There is only ONE rule I can think of that is expected-----be personable, and introduce yourself to each Man in the room.   The Brothers will want to get to KNOW you, and the way they do this is to have a good old fashioned sit down with you.   It is expected that you will have questions for the Brothers, as they may have questions for YOU as well.   Good luck.

Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain, Bayou City Lodge #228
Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## TheTrout (Sep 14, 2012)

No rules, dress is business casual, just come on in and be yourself. Introduce yourself and ask for Bob.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 25, 2012)

Very helpful thread! It has been slightly disheartening trying to contact the local lodges and getting little reply. I was unsure if it was proper to go to the lodge (pre meal) or if I needed to make prior arrangements. Living in the North Texas area, there are *several* lodges in the area. Surely I do know somebody, just aren't aware of it.


----------

